# Recommended humidifiers?



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I'd been holding off on getting a new humidifier because I'd heard that the oil-filled space heaters didn't dry the air out as much as a forced-fan one. I've definitely found this to be true, but have finally started to have trouble with dry air in my room. I have two cool-air humidifiers at the moment...which both don't work. :roll: I really want to get a warm-air humidifier, but was wondering if anyone had any particular ones they'd recommend? I don't really have a lot of money at the moment, so I'm hoping for a semi-cheap one, though I know they're more expensive than cool-air humidifiers. I'd been looking at this one so far, but I really have no clue what the best brands are or anything. http://www.walmart.com/ip/Crane-8-Hour- ... k/14906814


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

that one looks nice. i just got a cheap one at walmart too, but idk the brand or anything right now. i think i spent about $30.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I have a couple warm mist humidifiers. This is similar to one of them only mine has digital controls. http://www.walmart.com/ip/Sunbeam-Warm- ... gMethod=rr

I also have the Honeywell. http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/browse/3 ... ?locale=en

Both work equally well. All I can say is, as with any heating or electrical appliance, go with a well known name brand. I'm not familiar with Crane brand but being in Canada it may not be available here.

You will find that with the warm air humidifier going, your heater isn't going to click on as often.


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

Max and I are obsessed with our Honeywell Warm mist humidifier!!

http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/brow...eywell+Warm+Mist+Humidifier,+2G.jsp?locale=en

I purchased it last year after much research of people's opinions... this model got rave reviews. I ended up lucking out and snagging it on sale for about 24$ canadian with taxes.

It isn't digital, but it's been carted from room to room in my apt, been run at least 100 times in the last 365 days... my cat Max has lung issues (on top of his heart condition) so he will hang out for hours hovering near this. I used to keep it on for Daisy last winter, as our bedroom is a little dry and cold... haven't used it for Annie or Chloe as they are in a room that is actually the warmest one in the apt and has a bunch of plants in there that help with the humidity. 

Anyhoo... the reservoir is pretty big on this, I can put it on high and it'll last through the night. If it konked out tomorrow I would cry and go buy the exact same model.  That is Max and I's 2 cents on it.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks guys!  Knew I could count on HHC to have some good recommendations. I'll take a look around and see if I can find a Honeywell one then, sounds like it's a good bet. Thanks again!


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

I've had this one since my first surgery. It works great, but it is really expensive.

http://www.air-n-water.com/product/d46720.htm


----------

